# Looking for a dog/puppy Central Scotland Area



## sarsand87

hi, i currently have a 1yr old speyed whippet cross bitch. We have been searching for the past 4 months to find her company. We have 3 small children but have been raised with puppies and dogs of all sizes since birth. They have total respect for all animals. 
We have been let down so much lately and hoping someone on here will be able to help us.


----------



## Guest

Hi what breed are you looking for? What age? Male or Female?


----------



## sarsand87

breed and sex is not really important to us. We were advised by our vet to get something no older than 2yrs of age. As long as the dog is great with children and other dogs we would be more than happy.


----------



## JSR

Excuse my Scottish geography cos I've no clue where Falkirk is!! So here's all the rescues in Scotland!!! Also have you looked on DogPages forum? They have lists of dogs available, or Lurcher Link & Greyhound gap might be worth a look if you are looking for a whippet type cross?

Arthurshiel Rescue Centre
Arthurshiel, St Boswells, TD6 0DL
Tel: 07757 217759 Email: [email protected]
Home

Borders Animal Welfare Centre 
Craigsford, Earlston, TD4 6DJ
Tel: 01896 849 090
Borders Animal Welfare Association

Scottish SPCA Scottish Borders Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Mellerstain, Berwickshire, TD3 6LG
Tel: 03000 999 999
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA 
Central 
Bandeath Stray Dog Shelter
Units 70-72, Bandeath Industrial Estate, Throsk, Stirling, FK7
Tel: 01786 812908 Email: [email protected]
Stirling Council (Scotland, UK)... dog-shelter.htm

Dumfries and Galloway 
Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre
Dovecotewell, By Glencaple, Dumfries, DG1 4RH
Tel: 01387 770210 Email: [email protected]
Dumfries and Galloway Canine Rescue Centre rescue, care for and rehome stray, maltreated and unwanted dogs.

Scottish SPCA Dunragit Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
The Kennels, Dunragit, Stranraer, Wigtownshire, DG9 8PH
Tel: 03000 999 999. 
Sitemap | Scottish SPCA 
Fife 
Haven Dog Rescue
Union Farm Boarding Kennels
Craigrothie, Cupar, Fife. KY15 5PJ
Tel: 01334 828342 Email: [email protected]
Havendogrescue.co.uk - haven dog rescue Resources and Information.

Help Fife Animals
Dog Management Centre
6 High Street, Leslie, Fife, KY6 3DA
Tel: 01592 620300 Fax: 01592 745775
Email: [email protected]

Second Chance Kennels
Balbeggie Avenue, Thornton, Fife, KY1 3NS
Tel: 01592771933 Email: [email protected]
www.secondchancekennelsthornton.co.uk

Grampian

DAWGS. (Dog Action Working Group Scotland)
6 Whitemyres Holdings, Lang Stracht,
Kingswells, Aberdeen, AB15 6NB
Tel: 01224 208989 Fax: 01224 313877
Email: [email protected] 
Dog rescue centre Aberdeen - DAWGS

Mrs. Murray's Dog and Cats' Home
Brickfield, East Seaton, Aberdeen, AB24 1XL
Tel: 01224 483624

Highland 
Grantown Dog Rescue
Covering the Spey Valley area
Tel: 01479 812 683 or 01479 811 738
Email: [email protected]

Scottish SPCA Highlands & Islands Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
5, Inshes, Old Perth Road, Inverness, IV2 5BE
Tel: 03000 999 999
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Scottish SPCA Caithness & Sutherland Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Balmore, Dounreay, by Thurso, Caithness, KW14 7YB
Tel: 03000 999 999. 
Sitemap | Scottish SPCA

Lothian 
Dog Aid Society of Scotland
60 Blackford Avenue, Edinburgh, EH9 3ER
Tel: 0131 668 3633 Fax: 0131 668 1063
http://mysite.freeserve.com/dogaidsociety

Dogs Trust - West Calder Rehoming Centre
Bentyhead, West Calder, Lothian EH55 8LE
Tel: 01506 873459. 
www.dogstrust.org.uk/..westcalder

Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home
David Ewing 26 Seafield Road East, Portobello, Edinburgh, EH15 1EH
Tel: 0131 669 5331 / 0131 657 5601
Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - Animal Welfare Shelter - Dog Kennels - Cattery

Lothian Dogs Home
Whitebog, Rosewell, Midlothian.
Tel: 0131 660 5842

Scottish SPCA Edinburgh & Lothians Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Mansfield, Balerno, Edinburgh, EH14 7JU
Tel: 03000 999 999.
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA 
Strathclyde

Dogs Trust - Glasgow Rehoming Centre
315 Hamilton Road, Uddingston, Glasgow, G71 7SL
Tel: 0141 773 5130
www.dogstrust.org.uk/..glasgow

Scottish SPCA Lanarkshire Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Bothwell Road, Hamilton, ML3 0SB
Tel: 03000 999 999 . 
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Ayrshire & South West Scotland Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Millview, No 4 Holding, Mainholm, Ayr, KA6 5HD
Tel: 03000 999 999
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Scottish SPCA Glasgow Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
125 Kinnell Avenue, Cardonald, Glasgow, G52 3RY
Tel: 03000 999 999
Sitemap | Scottish SPCA

SSPCA Dunbartonshire & West Scotland Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Milton, Dumbarton, G82 2UA
Tel: 03000 999 999
Sitemap | Scottish SPCA 
Tayside 
Scottish SPCA Angus, Fife & Tayside Animal Rescue & Rehoming Centre
Petterden, Dundee, DD4 0QD
Tel: 03000 999 999
Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA


----------



## sarsand87

Thank you, i found pretty much every centre wont rehome to us as our children are under 5.


----------



## Guest

What size of dog and how much do you want to pay? Where have you looked and how far can you travel.


----------



## sarsand87

Anything small to medium or a small german shephard size. We have £100 we can offer and willing to travel with 60 miles of us can go abit further for the right dog.


----------

